# Happy B-Day JohnnyL



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day JohnnyL! Hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, JL!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Johnny....Happy Hollywood Birthday!!!!  Hope you get some time to treat yourself to a night on the town.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday JohnnyL!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's what you expected for your Birthday!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday ... hope it's a great one!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday JohnnyL!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hapy Birthday, JohnnyL!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Johnny


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear JohhnyL!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

HB to you !!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday JL!*


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday JL


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday JL


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Bday!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B.B-day!!!


----------

